# So funny it actually *hurts*!



## Storm

http://funpic.hu/swf/numanuma.html


----------



## dibblet

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannibal

I'm just glad his hands were above the table for most of the time!


----------



## moley

:lol:

Sounds like a Eurovision contender to me - not sure what country its from though.

Moley


----------



## digimeisTTer

Good one Storm defo doing the rounds now! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

LOL :lol:


----------



## jdn

I saw this and was struck by a similarity to a well known forum member...










http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/video%20face.jpg

:wink:


----------



## Multiprocess

Who the fuck is he??


----------



## digimeisTTer

Multiprocess said:


> Who the fuck is he??


Lord V!!

:lol: :lol:

(Sorry Nick)


----------



## Tfast Tfurious

he looks like jeremy from airport, u know that hit bbc docu-soap, no? oh well....


----------



## Grauditt

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Superb 
Even funnier when you watch it the 2nd time - that start :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Hahahaha LOL :lol: ...this is a very funny thread. I haven't laughed so much in ages. :wink:


----------



## silkman

moley said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sounds like a Eurovision contender to me - not sure what country its from though.
> 
> Moley


Exactly that. It's never been on Eurovision just sounds like one. It's a romanian song, which was a minor hit in Greece about 2-3 months ago.

Called Haiducii - Dragostea Din Tei.mp3


----------



## silkman

Oops @ the .mp3 

Anyways, if anyone wants the song pm me :roll:


----------



## Tfast Tfurious

sure that was a club hit in the summer :lol:


----------



## BreTT

Was that Matthew Kelly in the middle of the video???


----------



## Hilly10

What a laugh. That tune was a big hit in France last summer everytime I switched the radio on at Le Man it was allways on. So it will allways bring back fond memories for me


----------



## Pammy

it was a massive hit across most of Europe last summer - don't know if it was posted on here - but there was a piss take of the vid done with Lego - including the wing walking etc.

It's one of those incredibly awful but annoyingly catchy tunes that you can help but get in your damn head :roll: 

My 11 year old was addicted to it - needless tyo say - he loved this version :lol:


----------



## DXN

That pic of V always makes me think hes wearing a skull cap.



jdn said:


>


----------

